# Need a little help here



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I was trying to find plans to make a simple bench where i found this image at pinterest. I have got the pallets and time but no clue how to made it. The thing is very simple just wanted to know how the middle two pieces are joined? I hope you guys get my point.:blink: 

DIY pallet | EduArt | Pinterest

Thanks in advance
Obaid


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just from the picture, i'd guess dowels and glue would do it. 
earl


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Or pocket hole scews.

The legs appear to be screwed into through the seat part. Each seat part is just 2 uprights and the cross-member, then what appears to be two planks jointed together for the vertical center piece.

I would start with four pieces cut to leg length (height), and 3 pieces cut to seat length.

Then join the legs to the seat sections so you have two of them, then join each seat part to the vetical upright in the middle.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

May be even simpler that that. In carpentry, there is a technique called "toe-nailing."

This is where pocket hole screwing techniques came from... Where you nail or screw from inside the joint, into the offside. That could be done along the inside of that, without requiring any pocket-hole jig, and not leaving any pocket holes. 

Toe-nailing would not be very visible in an application such as this. Especially how that center board is placed in that bench. You could toe-nail through both sides of the center board, into the top and legs, right at the indide "corner" of the joint using finish nails... and those nails would not be very visible at all. Used in conjunction with gluing would make it stronger...

Note- Like other techniques, it is a learned skill. And there is a time and place for it. There is a hierarchy where it fits in for/as a use, and how strong it may be (as a joining technique). Some times you have to go with the purpose and design. Not all things need to be over-built nor able to survive a nuclear blast to fit your utility.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you guys for the reply, all the details and suggestion are great help. To keep things simple, I think i will go for 'toe nailing'.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is a similar simpler idea!

Josh's Homemade Bench - A Beautiful Mess


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd do the front top and legs, then waterproof glue and a few screws in the center plank for positioning. I'd then glue and screw the lower center plank on the other half. Then I'd use a few dowels to line the whole thing together and glue it. If you have harsh winters and hot summers like I do, I'd put some kind of finish on the seat (ends too) at least to keep the splintering and decay to a minimum. I generally use redwood out here at the edge of the Mojave Desert, very forgiving.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the 2nd pic, Obaid, perhaps sinking those exposed screws and putting plugs into the holes might be more attractive?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks more like nails than screws to me. As rough at that bench is I'd use nails. And woodworking glue. I would drill pilot holes too. Simple enough you shoudn't need plans. But if you still think you do, should be some out there on the web - somewhere.

Plans? Plans? We don' need no steenkin' plans.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> On the 2nd pic, Obaid, perhaps sinking those exposed screws and putting plugs into the holes might be more attractive?


You are right Dan, a little more finishing will turn it into a better looking bench.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks to me like one stringer is nailed to one bench the other to the other bench and they are stacked together and can be separated into two benches. 
my logic is that there is no need for two stringers on a single bench, just adds a LOT of weight, and doesn't provide any more strength than one.

Herb


----------

